# The Serengetti Hot Shot



## smithdan (Aug 11, 2021)

Here comes yet another flimsy plastic wonder.  There isn't any info to be found on this one.  I'm guessing that it is probably a promotional give away.  Serengetti is a line of quality sunglasses originally marketed by Corning Glass.  I can't see this camera being associated with such higher end products though, hense the guess.





It arrives in a flimsy cardboard box with rather curiosly designed graphics.  Note the fitted bubble wrap case!




Maybe "Hot Shot" is in honor of the hot shoe.  I didn't test it in fear of either frying a flash unit or setting something on fire




Nothing new here.


Compared with the others of this type that have made me feel sorry enough for them to bring home, this one is, well, mechanically just awful.  A first roll awhile back was so illlegable that I thought that I had mixed things up and loaded an exposed practice film.  Anyway, deserving a second chance, in went a short roll of FP4.  Advancing frames was hit and miss, some were overlaped. Suspecting this I took multiple frames of each subject.  Rewinding didn't happen, I removed the film in the changing bag.  

So with lots of tape over potential light leak spots out we both went.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 12, 2021)

The second photo is timeless. It could have been taken mid-20th century or yesterday. Nothing gives away a time for me.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 13, 2021)

How fun.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 13, 2021)

Not too bad all things considered.  All the photos have a certain yesteryear quality.  I like the yellow camera.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks for the look and comments all.  I don't expect much from these types of cameras but this one has skunked me twice.  Even shot another short roll in a Oly stylus 105 just to check if the bulk loader had a light leak, it doesn't.  Lens flare, softness and the occasional artifact does have its charm for some so I reluctantly forgive these traits.  This camera's bad habit is a light splash dead center frame, most likely from the shutter button hole compounded by no anti-reflective design, which proved difficult to deal with in editing. 

I do like the sky feature in the one with the old granary.  The camera is a hansome shade of yellow, at least...


----------

